# ShuttlePro v2 ~ Pls Educate Me!



## JohnPhotography (Oct 17, 2012)

http://retail.contourdesign.com/?/products/23

i'm in the process of looking for a mouse to pair with my MB, but then i ran into the ShuttlePro v2.  looks interesting, but i'm not quite sure of it's capabilities.

does it replace a mouse?  if so, how can i use it effectively with LR 4.1?  for my photography needs, i mostly use the exposure & contrast sliders.  Do plenty of cropping and rotating.

Is the ShuttlePro v2 for me?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi John

I use the Shuttle Pro constantly - couldn't live without it.  It doesn't replace a mouse.  Personally I use it combined with a Wacom Graphics Tablet - the Wacom pen in my right hand controlling the cursor location, and the Shuttle Pro under my left hand for often-used shortcuts.  When I float the cursor over a slider and turn the dial on the Shuttle, the slider moves much more accurately than trying to adjust manually.  There's a diagram of my setup here: http://www.lightroomqueen.com/free-downloads/contourshuttlepro/


----------



## Cerianthus (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Victoria,

i just acquired a shuttlepro v2, and i am trying to get the settings to work properly (on a windows 10 machine). The shortcuts work fine, but i am not yet impressed by the way the dial works. When I have the slider for instance on exposure and I only move the dial a very small bit, the exposure jumps with 0,33 EV. That doesnt really concur with your statement above so I am assuming I'm doing something wrong. 

If I look into the settings of the shuttlepro, the settings for the wheel are quite complicated with different settings for every position of the outer wheel, or are you using the inner wheel ?.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2016)

This is how I have it set up Cerianthus:


----------



## Cerianthus (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Victoria,

I see, you use the middle one for small adjustments and the outer one for larger adjustments. I was kind of expecting a setting in which you could use small movements (eg the 1 - 3 positions) for small adjustments and the 4-7 positions for larger movements. I'll maybe go and experiment on that....

do you use modifier keys to get to the really small adjustments if needed ?

Gerard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2016)

You could add the Alt key for small adjustments.  I usually just click in the number field and then turn, which does small increments.


----------



## Cerianthus (Apr 4, 2016)

I had a play around with the settings of the wheel, and now small turns give small changes and large turns larger ones. my (edited from your original ) settings are :

the settings in the shuttle are set to repeat x times per second. 
Lightroom focus points calls up a plugin, I programmed the Alt + mouse right click together so you can see the B&W preview when using the sharpness settings.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 4, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi John
> 
> I use the Shuttle Pro constantly - couldn't live without it.  It doesn't replace a mouse.  Personally I use it combined with a Wacom Graphics Tablet - the Wacom pen in my right hand controlling the cursor location, and the Shuttle Pro under my left hand for often-used shortcuts.



Victoria,

Here are some questions for your planned blog post about tablets and such:


Do you use the Wacom for other purposes in Lightroom?
How do you use the Wacom in Photoshop? Same as in Lightroom?
Which model Wacom?  Does size really matter here?

Phil Burton


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Phil, I've added them to my notes


----------

